# Facebook Marketplace finds



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 18, 2020)

Got a crate of dug bottles off of FB Marketplace for $25, pretty nice score.  Been cleaning them up a bit to post on here, heres a few so far
















Im thinking this is the best one of the bunch


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 18, 2020)

Have about 20-30 more to post yet as well


----------



## steviep (May 18, 2020)

That Westcott has a pretty neat monogram.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 18, 2020)

steviep said:


> That Westcott has a pretty neat monogram.


Yeah Buddy! nice bunch and I agree with StevieP that Baltimore bottle has an awesome logo!!!
~Fred


----------



## yacorie (May 18, 2020)

Wish you were close to me - I’d love to unload all of these and more


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 21, 2020)

Heres the rest of the ones from this lot:


----------

